# I think I did we'll this afternoon



## alderman (Sep 15, 2013)

A couple of Craigslist finds about an hour from home. First stop was to get a Shindaiwa EB240S hand held blower for $40. Went a couple miles across town and bought a Shindaiwa C27 Brushcutter for $75. The nice thing is both of these start right up and appear to be well taken care of.


----------



## jus2fat (Sep 16, 2013)

alderman said:


> A couple of Craigslist finds about an hour from home. First stop was to get a Shindaiwa EB240S hand held blower for $40. Went a couple miles across town and bought a Shindaiwa C27 Brushcutter for $75. The nice thing is both of these start right up and appear to be well taken care of.



I would say you did very well...like in you suck territory..!! - Congrats..!!

(Shindaiwa makes a really fine quality product..!!)

J2F


----------

